# Xtreme Drift Circuit: Dallas Texas September 25th



## rodneeking (Jul 16, 2010)

Texas...prepare yourselves for some Drifting action like you haven't seen before!!! Xtreme Drift Circuit is coming to Dallas-Fort Worth so prepare your drift cars...show cars...and get your cameras ready to see some of the wildest action to come to the Lone Star State! Come see us at XDC :: Home of the Newest Drift Stars, Custom Cars, and the Hottest Models of the Scene - XtremeDriftCircuit.com


















Come out to Dallas and represent and make this the biggest show Texas has seen by far!

Please use Xdcfan as your promo code to get $5 off of your admission!


----------



## waijai (Oct 17, 2004)

Texas...prepare yourselves for some Drifting action like you haven't seen before!!! Xtreme Drift Circuit is coming to Dallas-Fort Worth so prepare your drift cars...show cars...and get your cameras ready to see some of the wildest action to come to the Lone Star State! Come see us at XDC :: Home of the Newest Drift Stars, Custom Cars, and the Hottest Models of the Scene - XtremeDriftCircuit.com


















*REMIX CAR SHOW*
XDC has added to the experience off the track by introducing the REMIX Car Show Competition. REMIX will feature a wide range of cars, including exotics, modern muscle cars, and high-performance modified vehicles similar to the cars competing in the Xtreme Drift Circuit. Car club corrals for Nissan, Toyota, Mazda, Scion, Infiniti, BMW, Mustangs, Genesis, K-Cars and Muscle cars will be featured at each REMIX event. The REMIX Award Tour will be at each stop on the Xtreme Drift Circuit, in addition to the other standalone events across the country. 










Class & Cash:

Open-Make Awards: Open to all model vehicles. Unlimited class awards for most makes.

•Finest Driven Acura
•Finest Custom Acura
•Finest Driven Audi
•Finest Custom Audi
•Finest Driven BMW
•Finest Custom BMW
•Finest Driven Chrysler / Dodge
•Finest Custom Chrysler / Dodge
•Finest Driven Ford / GM
•Finest Custom Ford / GM
•Finest Driven Honda
•Finest Custom Honda
•Finest Driven Infiniti
•Finest Custom Infiniti
•Finest Driven Lexus
•Finest Custom Lexus
•Finest Driven Mazda
•Finest Custom Mazda
•Finest Driven Mercedes
•Finest Custom Mercedes
•Finest Driven Mitsubishi
•Finest Custom Mitsubishi
•Finest Driven Nissan
•Finest Custom Nissan
•Finest Driven Scion
•Finest Custom Scion
•Finest Driven Subaru
•Finest Custom Subaru
•Finest Driven Toyota
•Finest Custom Toyota
•Finest Driven Volkswagen
•Finest Custom Volkswagen
•Finest Vehicle Award (other)

Open-Specialty Awards:

•Finest Driven Old School Vehicle
•Finest Custom Old School Vehicle
•Finest Driven Truck / SUV
•Finest Custom Truck / SUV
•Finest AWD Vehicle (all wheel drive)
•Finest RHD Vehicle (right hand drive)
•Finest K-Car (yaris, fit, kia, suzuki, xa, xd etc)
•Finest Box (cube, xb, element, vans etc)
•Finest Lowrider
•Finest Luxury | Exotic (price based)
•Finest JDM Aftermarket Vehicle
•Finest JDM OEM Vehicle
•Finest VIP Build
•Finest Display (open to bikes)
•Finest Vinyl Graphics (vinyl | digital)
•Finest Painted Graphics (custom | airbrush)
•Finest Custom Bay (engine)
•Finest Overall Paint Finish
•Finest Underbody | Frame (undercarriage)
•Finest Stance (wheel.tire.offset combo)
•Finest Use of Carbon Fiber
•Finest Custom Bodywork
•Finest Classic Bodywork (original body lines, molds not excluded)
•Finest Overall Interior
•Finest Audio | Visual Entertainment
•Finest 2010 Build (new '2010/2011' releases)
•Finest Driven Female Ride
•Finest Custom Female Ride
Open-Performance Class Awards:

•Finest Engineered Vehicle
•Finest Domestic Muscle Vehicle
•Finest Performance Vehicle 2nd Runner up
•Finest Performance Vehicle 1st Runner up
•Best of Show Performance Vehicle - $200
2 Wheel Class Awards:

•Finest Custom Bike
•Finest Performance Bike
•Finest Unlimited Bike
Open-Driven Class- Awards:

•Finest Driven Vehicle 3rd
•Finest Driven Vehicle 2nd
•Best of Show Driven- vehicle – $200
Open-Custom Class- Awards:

•Finest Custom Vehicle 3rd
•Finest Custom Vehicle 2nd
•Best of Show Custom- vehicle – $200
Ultimate Unlimited Class Awards:

•Best of Show Unlimited 2nd Runner up – $200
•Best of Show Unlimited 1st Runner up – $400
•Best of Show Unlimited Vehicle – $1000
Team | Club Class:

•Finest Forum (same make clubs & forums)
•Largest Team Attendance (cars entered)
•Finest Team Representation & Display 2nd Runner up
•Finest Team Representation & Display 1st Runner up
•Finest Team Representation & Display - $200
•Finest Team Overall (based on top 6 scores) - $400

Here's a preview of the 'Asuka Design' Carbon-Fiber 'RE' Signature Awards of the REMIX Car Show










******************************************************************************************************************

*Spectator use discount code: XDCFAN at the following link for pre-sale tickets: https://xdc.webconnex.com/events/dallastickets2010*


----------

